# jungle X anerythristic



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

what about breeding a jungle corn with an anerythristic corn? just wondering as i have a jungle corn but wife only likes one kind of reptile which is a anerythristic corn. if we wanted to breed someday what would we get?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

75% Corn 25% King Jungle hybrids het for Cornsnake Anerythristic.

The thing to remember is that a Jungle "corn" is NOT a corn snake. It's a hybrid between a California King and a Corn.

If you do intend to breed your jungle, keep in mind you probably want to use a MUCH larger female so that he doesn't get the idea that dinner comes after the date.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

hahah yeah thanks for that. will the corns just be normals?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

you wont get any pure corns..they will be hybids (75% corn/25% king as ssthisto said)..i thought thats what he meant?..but yeh it looked sorta like 75% will be corns and 25% will be kings to me too at first..


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> you wont get any pure corns..they will be hybids (75% corn/25% king as ssthisto said)..i thought thats what he meant?..but yeh it looked sorta like 75% will be corns and 25% will be kings to me too at first..


 
hes actually a she:no1::lol2:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

sorry ssthisto lol :|

was i right though?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> sorry ssthisto lol :|
> 
> was i right though?


You are right.

The offspring will ALL (100%) be 75%Corn/25%King Jungle Hybrids het for cornsnake Anerythristic.

They'll be "normal" looking (for some quantity of "normal" which is NOT "cornsnake normal" but is in fact "hybrid corn/king") het for anerythristic (barring hidden hets - lots of jungles carry amel, and so do lots of corns).

Unless your Jungle is a relatively low-content king animal (more corn than king in it) you won't get anything that looks like anything other than a hybrid of corn and kingsnake - and the patterns and colours on these won't look much like a cornsnake either.

The offspring ALSO need to be labelled as Jungles... because a Jungle is NOT a pure 100% corn nor even 100% rat snake. It's part king snake, and king snakes can and do eat other snakes, even as adults.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

youre pretty good at this gentics lark arent you lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

*chuckle* Maybe a little. Part of the trick is "generalising" it - knowing that the genes work the same way whether you're talking about corns or cabbages or cats. The other part is probably because I have an eidetic, photographic memory and can memorise things like:

Cornsnake amel isn't the same gene as black rat snake amel or plains rat snake amel, but it IS the same amel as a king snake has.

With regards to Jungles, though... I have an interest in them (who would have thought you could breed a Lampropeltis king to a Pantherophis rat?) and I'd like one myself someday, though it's got to be a really exceptional one and I haven't seen THE jungle yet. I don't want an amel jungle personally - I want one of the ones that looks like a school tie, all bold broad borders on bright blotches.

Ashbosh: Do you know what your jungle's parents were? Or do you have a photo of him?


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

so its just like the types of genetics you need to know really, like recessive, dominant and co. dominant..and then you can apply it to anything?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

matty__=) said:


> so its just like the types of genetics you need to know really, like recessive, dominant and co. dominant..and then you can apply it to anything?


Exactly. If I say that "Hooble" is recessive to "Eeble", and then I tell you I have an "Eeble" het for "Hooble" pair and want to know how many Hooble I'll get*, it doesn't matter WHAT the pair is OR what Eeble and Hooble look like - it's a recessive gene calculation and it's going to act like one.

You do get some "special" cases in some species - like cats, who have the sex-linked Orange gene - but even then it's still a simple codominant calculation with a few little tweaks.

_*(25% Eeble not het Hooble, 50% Eeble het Hooble, 25% Hooble. The Eeble would be described as 66% het Hooble.)_


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

ahh i get it a bit more now..thanks alot


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Ashbosh: Do you know what your jungle's parents were? Or do you have a photo of him?


 
i will get a nice photo of him for you. he came from Coast to Coast in darlington, right big cutey he is. had him sicne he was around 3 months old. he is around 3 or 4 now i imagine! forgot his birthday bless him so he hasn't got a special day every year.

i will upload it to my site and link the photo to here ASAP. 

i also really like this wned8: smiley.

i am off to my parents house so will post his pic when i take one later on


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

cant wait for pics..i think jungle corns are well nice


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

here's one pic below, for more click this link: ASHLEIGH'S REPTILES
then click him (called Domina), then his name, then the gallery photo, he has about 11 shots up at the mo taken last night! : victory:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

He certainly looks like he could be a first-generation cross - 50/50 California King/Corn snake. 

In which case it's very difficult to guess what "normal" is going to look like in terms of the offspring. I would not be surprised if you got Amel Jungle babies (since lots of people seem to cross Kings to Snow Corns, to get snow and amel Jungles) - you might even get Anery Jungle babies (in which case please please please upload photos - they might be "the" Jungle for me!)

But all of that relies on the possibility of hidden hets - and there's no guarantee he's het for anything.


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

nice jungle


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

cheers


----------

